# Liberty roofing system labor prices



## daflash (Jan 15, 2013)

New the the forum. Im looking for labor prices on Liberty low slope 2 ply system. Not what you charge but what percentage above standard shingles do you charge on your labor. Thanks!


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I have not used the liberty system but we have installed similar. Myself if i was tearing off an old SBS roof or a low slope roof that someone tried to shingle on an 18 sq house i would likely send 6 men there and expect them to complete it in a day. if you say an average of $300.00 per guy x 6 = $1800.00 then you wouldnt be too far off if you paid a sub $100.00 a square. We pay our shinglers here about $70.00 for a 1 layer off into a bin fyi


----------



## daflash (Jan 15, 2013)

thanks for the reply! Sounds about where I was thinking. Anyone else?


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

the key to these systems is to make sure they roll everything really well for proper adhesion.


----------



## qejustin (May 13, 2010)

*Liberty*

Are you talking Liberty self adhering mod bit? We pay $70 remove & replace and get good quality for small jobs. Large jobs $60. Its the going rate in our area.


----------

